# Help!! Trouble linking to pics..



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm a bit new to posting pictures on forums .id like to show you all my new TT but i cant.what site can i use to post pictures on then link them up so they show on here??

Help is much appreciated

John


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out the signature pic thread here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23162

Also, here is a ste by step guide. Apologies if over simplified.

Here is a step by step guide which has helped in the past, and explains how to use the TT forum server to host your picture by uploading it then linking to that in your profile:

Here are the basic 20 steps:

1) Choose you signature picture on your home PC, and make sure it is less than 30K, save it as a JPEG.

2) Find somewhere on the internet to store it. This is easily accomplished using the TT forum gallery so: (Jump to step 15 if stored elsewhere)

3) Click on 'extra' on the menu at the top of the forum (easiest to right click and choose 'open in new window')

4) Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the horn (if you have already done this click on the white 'click here' and go to step 7)

5) Enter a username, password and e-mail, and real name. This can be the same as your forum id or different. No spaces in your name allowed.

6) Once you get to the congratulations page, click on 'login to manager'

7) Now click on the first 'browse' button

8 ) Find your chosen signature picture on your home PC

9) Once the name appears in the box to the left of 'browse' click 'upload' at the bottom

10) The picture name should then appear in list above 'index.html'

11) Your picture is now on the web. In order to link to it from postings / your profile you need the web address

12) Find this by clicking your picture in the top list, which will open a new window and display the picture

13) Click the address in the address bar, so it is highlighted, then right click and choose 'copy'

14) Now to add to your profile

15) Go back to the main forum, make sure you are logged in, and click profile

16) Scroll down to the bottom

17) If you want your picture as a signature pic at the bottom of your posts then right click in the box for 'signature' and choose paste. (If you want it as an avatar to the left of your posts, click the 'I have my own pic' box, and right click in the box to the right of that and click paste, then jump to step 20)

18 ) You need to tell the forum that this link is to a picture, so to do this you need to put the following immediately before the link:


```
[img]
```
and the following immediatley after the link:


```
[/img]
```
If your gallery name is CrushiTT (no spaces) and your pic is sig.jpg then the whole thing will look something like this:


```
[img]http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/CrushiTT/sig.jpg[/img]
```
19) Add a comment of text if you like

20) Click change profile and that should be it!

Have a crack at that, if it fails, tell us what step you got to and what went wrong.

I seem to recall someone made a flash movie showing how the above is done.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Think ive got it,heres a pic of my new TT

Thanks for your help

John

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/111thehornster/TT6.JPG
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/111thehornster/TT1.JPG


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

No problem, pics looking good.

Please tell me that is not your garage in the background!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

No its http://www.foskers.com the ferrari garage at brands hatch where i bought the car from.My brother in law works there and told me about the TT.It had been given in part exchange for a ferrari.There are around Â£2,000,000 worth of ferraris surrounding my little TT!! 
There is a private plate on the TT it is 'T7 JTF' obviously you can make the 7 look like a T quite easily.It was just left on the car but i need to sell it.My plate to go on is H8RN J as my name is J HORN. Can i put the T7JTF on the forum for sale do you know?
john


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Phew.

As for the plate, start a thread in the For Sale section:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=15

There are some guidelines in a sticky post at the start of the forum section that are worth a read.


----------

